# Sammy at the GRCA National



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I just love this picture of Sammy but he looks so grown up. This was taken at the hunt test at the national in September.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That is a fabulous photo! I would frame it for the living room


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That is a gorgeous picture! Such beautiful coloring, and he's so intent on what he's watching. Really beautiful :smile2:.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been a big fan of his since puppyhood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful photo of your very handsome boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic picture of your handsome boy.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

That is a fabulous photo. Handsome dog.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

He certainly has turned into such a handsome boy Rita!!!! Just gorgeous....


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Beautiful photo! I didn’t know anyone who taking photos.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Stunning, simply stunning.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such a handsome boy! Gorgeous


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## Lexa (Dec 12, 2017)

He's so handsome!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm another one who hopes you have that one framed. So stunning. No one can ever take your photos and your memories from you.


----------

